# How to Tell if Rat is Preggers



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Last night my boyfriend left the boys cage open after he fed them. For those who don't know, we have a separated double critter nation, with the boys on top and girls on the bottom. This morning, he found the boys sleeping on top of the cage. We are always very careful, we never have both cages open at the same time, and we're always there when the cages are open. The boys and girls have never met. This would be the first time, if the boys were able to get down to them. (I'm trying really hard to not be mad at my boyfriend...)

I'm about 20% concerned that one of the boys could have gotten to the girls. Mostly because none of the boys are good climbers, and they would have had to do something through the bars. Still, I think I should keep an eye on the girls for a few weeks. What signs do I need to look for? I know about the nipples and them getting fat, but besides that, I'm clueless.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They absolutely couldn't do it through the bars


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Really? I could have sworn someone on here warned me about that.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No, the position a rat mates in can't be achieved through bars. It's a dog like position if you catch my drift.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol, well thank you. I'm now 100% sure that none of the girls are pregnant. That would be horrible.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It's one of those urban myths that rats can mate through the bars (probably started by someone either not wanting to admit thete accident was planned or not being aware that someone else had put there rats together). People believe it because they've read it but it would takes some serious gymnastics to achieve. In order to mate not only does the make have to mount the female but the female had to arch her back to get herself into the right position, without that the males miss (and they aren't the best aims especially if they area inexperienced. 

It's bad that I've watched this so closely lol. Such is the joys of breeding, you find yourself caring so much you have to make sure it's been a success.


----------

